# Do I buy or Do I run? 2001 Audi Allroad 2.7T for $1500



## travlincub321 (Nov 4, 2014)

Got an offer from my neighbor to buy his 2001 Audi Allroad for $1500.. Has 110K, needs: An 02 sensor (he thinks, CEL is on and car is in limp mode?), passanger side axle (included with purchase) and an airstrut.. Also needs battery... Has had timing belt, trans service and seals replaced... A few other things as well

Trying to decide if its worth it or not.. Or look for a 2.8 passat wagon


----------



## colinc1444 (Jun 30, 2014)

travlincub321 said:


> Got an offer from my neighbor to buy his 2001 Audi Allroad for $1500.. Has 110K, needs: An 02 sensor (he thinks, CEL is on and car is in limp mode?), passanger side axle (included with purchase) and an airstrut.. Also needs battery... Has had timing belt, trans service and seals replaced... A few other things as well
> 
> Trying to decide if its worth it or not.. Or look for a 2.8 passat wagon


DEFINITELY go for it. The thousands you save because of its issues can be spent fixing them (they might not even be that expensive tbh) and you'll have an Allroad that you know the history of and you know the previous owner. On the other hand, transmissions can be super pricey, but Allroads are great and this sounds worth saving.


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

Do it


----------

